# 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers *WITH AMATEUR VIDEO*



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/2011/1220/547809/wwe-nxt-spoilers/#ixzz1h7sRBwSC
http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/2011/1220/547811/wwe-superstars-results/#ixzz1h810Fd70
http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/2011/1220/547812/wwe-smackdown-results/#ixzz1h85knTB8



> Dark Match
> *Ted Dibiase defeated Dean Ambrose with Dream Street
> 
> WWE NXT
> ...


*MAJOR SPOILERS AHEAD - Credit to LightyKD for providing us with these videos*

Hey peeps, here's this Friday's episode of SmackDown with dark main event included. The clips comes with a "in audience" view so think of this as more of a sneak peek.


Playlist Link
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL3AFBB63465D9FA1E&feature=mh_lolz

Part 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bVLbm_bIwE&list=PL3AFBB63465D9FA1E&index=1&feature=plpp_video

Part 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEqQXcCSdA8&list=PL3AFBB63465D9FA1E&index=2&feature=plpp_video

3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5nEZrqWXls&list=PL3AFBB63465D9FA1E&index=3&feature=plpp_video

4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2cd-pa2zjc&list=PL3AFBB63465D9FA1E&index=4&feature=plpp_video

5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-a-OhlKlVU&list=PL3AFBB63465D9FA1E&index=5&feature=plpp_video

6
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAEFaMmRMA8&list=PL3AFBB63465D9FA1E&index=6&feature=plpp_video

7
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msy-d5Z5klE&list=PL3AFBB63465D9FA1E&index=7&feature=plpp_video

8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrIpSpHYxa4&list=PL3AFBB63465D9FA1E&index=8&feature=plpp_video

9
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kky_C0AQigk&list=PL3AFBB63465D9FA1E&index=9&feature=plpp_video

10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7I41ZE6l4S4&list=PL3AFBB63465D9FA1E&index=10&feature=plpp_video
11
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sW7BHm5uKSc&list=PL3AFBB63465D9FA1E&index=11&feature=plpp_video

12
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkoja4TrzxA&list=PL3AFBB63465D9FA1E&index=12&feature=plpp_video

13
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYZNxT4yiQU&list=PL3AFBB63465D9FA1E&index=13&feature=plpp_video


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Dibiase wins again!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Curt Hawkins wins. When was the last time that happened without Reks or another tag team partner?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

*Kaitlyn defeated Maxine after Bateman distracted Maxine. After the match, Bateman begged for forgiveness and starting singing. Curtis nailed him from behind to end the segment.

*Tyson Kidd defeated Percy Watson.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

So far D Bryan hasn't lost the title. Let's hope it stays that way for today.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

why dean -_-


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*



krai999 said:


> why dean -_-


It's a dark match, who cares? Nobody sees it except the local people in the arena that night, and FCW guys never beat the official WWE talent.

Dean's career is going to obliterate Dibiase's, no worries. I mean, that's not exactly hard. Pretty much all you have to do to have a better career than Dibiase is show up, but nevertheless, he's going to be fine. He cuts a better promo than most of the roster can, that alone gives him a big edge.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

*Justin Gabriel defeated Heath Slater with the 450 splash.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Why are the Tag Champs almost wrestling exclusively on Jobberstars?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

I guess that they just dropped the Kaitlyn/AJ angle.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Why are the Tag Champs almost wrestling exclusively on Jobberstars?


Ask the bookers of SmackRaw.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Why are the Tag Champs almost wrestling exclusively on Jobberstars?


Because WWE still doesn't care about tag teams.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

*Hunico defeated Ezekiel Jackson.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*



Pasab said:


> *Hunico defeated Ezekiel Jackson.


Bicycle power!


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

i hope we don't see dean ambrose got buried threads!!!
good to see him having dark matches and promos on both raw and smacdown it seems he is debuting soon maybe after the rumble


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Haha, looks like i'm gonna have to watch the last part of Superstars on youtube this week just for DAT BIKE.

Theres something about Hunico that I like, probably that I simply can't take him seriously.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Hunico beat Ezekiel Jackson? Wow, small guys are getting pushed to the moon.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Wow. Hunico over Big Zeke!


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Pretty big victory for Hunico. Not that Jackson was doing much but still.

Also, they need to put Slater and Gabriel back together. They're doing nothing solo.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

They show clips from the chairs match between Big Show and Mark Henry and Bryan cashing in MITB.

Big Show comes out to cut a promo to kick off the show.

Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/2011/1220/547812/wwe-smackdown-results/#ixzz1h85knTB8


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Hunico beat Ezekiel Jackson? Wow, small guys are getting pushed to the moon.


Zeke really isn't over as a face so it doesn't surprise me that he's being used as a jobber. He's the Alex Riley of Smackdown.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Weren't they passing vignettes of Zeke a while ago? Seems like WWE gave up on him.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Show talks about how he won and lost the title at TLC. Mark Henry interrupted and headed to the ring. Henry told Show that he was a loser and should quit WWE. Daniel Bryan heads to the ring to a good pop.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

A matter of time until Show gets his rematch tonight...


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Bryan, Good POP??? WTF???


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Booker is on commentary... Thank god.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*



Borias said:


> Dibiase wins again!


In a Dark match, again.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

He got a good pop cause they're in one of the smark cities, Richmond, Virginia. Derp Derp Derp.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Teddy Long comes out and announces Show vs. Henry with the winner becoming the new #1 contender.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Ryder vs. Rhodes up next, should be pretty good. WWWYKI


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Oh no, neither Orton or Daniel Bryan have wrestled yet. There's still a chance DB'll lose the title.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

How is Henry going to do a #1 contender match when he's injured? He's not going to make it there.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Something about Hunico that I like, I like his style/swagger and he got one of the best theme songs in the company right now.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*



Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> Something about Hunico that I like, I like his style/swagger and he got one of the best theme songs in the company right now.


I like his theme as well.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

9 Matches before Smackdown even started? Man..How fucking awesome would that be to see?


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Ryder beat Rhodes


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*



ecabney said:


> Ryder beat Rhodes


And this is one of the flaws with the SuperShow. On Smackdown, they should be building up Rhodes so that he looks credible. Losing on Smackdown to another midcarder doesn't do that. They have all of Raw to build up Ryder.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

I like Hunico, but I don't think WWE has any long term plans for him, like to me it seems like he will be jobbing later on. Unless they give him a IC title push or Tag Team title push or something.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Zack Ryder defeated Cody Rhodes. During the match, Booker T stood up on the announce table and started singing "Cody the Red Nosed Reindeer."

Backstage segment with Santino Marella, Teddy Long and Aksana. Vickie Guerrero and Dolph Ziggler interrupted.

Big Show vs. Mark Henry is next.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Booker distracted him, I assume the feud will continue to the Rumble.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Booker distracted him, I assume the feud will continue to the Rumble.


Thats good then. I would hate to see Rhodes lose clean to Ryder.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

I hope Bryan/Ziggler main events. But then I'm reckelessly optimistic about such things.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Barrett teased on twitter that he will address the DB as champ situation later on in the week. Anticipating a match involving those two tonight.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*



Chicago Warrior said:


> I like Hunico, but I don't think WWE has any long term plans for him, like to me it seems like he will be jobbing later on. Unless they give him a IC title push or Tag Team title push or something.


Yeah, I agree. He seems like someone Vince would like at the start, but then get tired of him once a new toy is found.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*



ecabney said:


> Barrett teased on twitter that he will address the DB as champ situation later on in the week. Anticipating a match involving those two tonight.


Randy Orton interference, like always if they do have a match lol. Randy Orton and Wade Barrets feud is about interferences between their matches.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Booker distracted him, I assume the feud will continue to the Rumble.


I like Booker T but this feud is going nowhere. Rhodes needs another opponent.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Bryan vs Ziggler needs to get good time.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Before the match started, David Otunga came down to the ring. Otunga said that the match is not happening because Henry is not cleared to wrestle, per the orders of John Laurinaitis. Show proceed to nail Otunga with a big punch.

Daniel Bryan vs. Dolph Ziggler is announced for later tonight.

Teddy Long is shown walking backstage and is interrupted by The Miz. Miz said that he's going to interrupt the show if Long doesn't find an opponent for him.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Bryan vs Ziggler!


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Potential TV MOTY right here! :happy:


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*



Mister Hands said:


> I hope Bryan/Ziggler main events. But then I'm reckelessly optimistic about such things.


You get your wish!

LOL at Booker singing "Cody the red nosed reindeer". And WHY is Big Show facing Mark Henry?! Isn't Henry injured?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*



Pasab said:


> Before the match started, David Otunga came down to the ring. Otunga said that the match is not happening because Henry is not cleared to wrestle, per the orders of John Laurinaitis. Show proceed to nail Otunga with a big punch.


Horrible plot hole. Teddy Long would know this before he made the match.

Ziggler vs. Bryan isn't happening. Big Show will interfere.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Are they billing Dean Ambrose as Dean Ambrose?

Does anyone know his theme?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler was tied with Undertaker and HBK last year. Is Richmond, Virginia ready for that?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Random question: isn't R-Truth's suspension over by today or tomorrow?


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*



Chicago Warrior said:


> I like Hunico, but I don't think WWE has any long term plans for him, like to me it seems like he will be jobbing later on. Unless they give him a IC title push or Tag Team title push or something.


I thought he was suppose to be leading a new stable with himself, Primo, Epico and Rosa?



Pasab said:


> *Zack Ryder defeated Cody Rhodes*. During the match, Booker T stood up on the announce table and started singing "Cody the Red Nosed Reindeer."


LMAO I'm so going to enjoy the complaining from everyone on here by this one.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*



Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> *I thought he was suppose to be leading a new stable with himself, Primo, Epico and Rosa?
> *
> 
> 
> LMAO I'm so going to enjoy the complaining from everyone on here by this one.


Yeah it seemed that way, but now he found a new tag team partner. On superstars he came out with his new homie. So I think it will be them both going for the Tag Team Titles.


----------



## Christiangotcrewed (May 4, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

woo woo woo ryder beat Rhodes you know it.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

OMFGGGGGGGG. Bryan/Ziggler main event...


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

The Miz is in the ring holding the show hostage. Sheamus comes out to a huge ovation. So it's Sheamus vs. The Miz next.

Sheamus defeated The Miz in a good match.

Wade Barrett heads to the ring for a promo.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Glad Sheamus won. This Smackdown is looking pretty great.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Miz vs Sheamus would be a pretty good feud in Christian's absence, actually. It feels main event enough to not damage the status of either one guy, and we can all move on safe in the knowledge that Jinder Mahal will be future endeavoured before June 2012.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*



Chicago Warrior said:


> Yeah it seemed that way, but now he found a new tag team partner. On superstars he came out with his new homie. So I think it will be them both going for the Tag Team Titles.


Ahhh. I see. Hopefully they are now serious in building up the tag team division. But this is the WWE we are talking about....



Pasab said:


> The Miz is in the ring holding the show hostage. Sheamus comes out to a huge ovation. So it's Sheamus vs. The Miz next.
> 
> *Sheamus defeated The Miz in a good match.*


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Miz=DEAD Character.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Wade Barrett heads to the ring for a promo. He talks about beating down Orton on RAW and SmackDown for the past month. Orton cam out and they start fighting. Barrett ducked the RKO and high-tailed it to the back. Orton follows him and they start fighting backstage and into the parking lot before the feed cut out in the arena.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

This Smackdown is becoming we can't decide on storyline directions so we're just going to do a bunch of random promos to fill in the time.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

When the hell is Christian slated to come back? The Roster Seems so empty without him. He probably would come back as Sheamus' personal jobber though lol.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Epico and Primo (w/ Rosa Mendes) vs. Air Boom is up next.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Bryan vs. Ziggler! Get ready for a good match, haters!!


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Really pays to be a friend of Triple H's


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Barrett cut a promo? YES!

Led to a brawl? ... it could be good... maybe.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*



CaptainObvious said:


> I like Booker T but this feud is going nowhere. Rhodes needs another opponent.


They haven't built up anyone else to face Cody. I was thinking before Sunday that Daniel Bryan would be a great feud for Cody. Unfortunately, he's a little preoccupied right now.

I would've liked to see Cody vs Bryan feuding for both the briefcase and the I-C Title like RVD and Shelton Benjamin did.

But, I'm perfectly fine with Bryan being World Champion.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Great, that useless goof is beating Miz now. Gotta start beating relevant guys with the Rumble win approaching, I guess. 

Barrett and Orton brawling...eh. Get to the part where they feud for the world title already.

Don't like the idea of Ziggler being in the main event, but he and Bryan will put on a great match, and he'll lose, as usual. That's nice.


----------



## Christiangotcrewed (May 4, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

I wonder what the ratings will be this week.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

now it's a tag match -_-


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

So far the only reason I'd watch Smackdown is to see Booker T sing. :lmao


well okay......D-Bryan, too. 


But I'm kind of glad this fued(is it one?) between Cody and Booker is continuing while at the same time, I'm like "What's the point?"

I mean....Cody beat Booker on PPV so it should be over and done with, right?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Bryan vs. Ziggler is in process. During the match, Jack Swagger came to ringside. The Big Show was out a little later to even the odds. Teddy Long comes out as Show attempted to chokeslam Swagger. Long turns the match into a tag match with Swagger and Ziggler facing Show and Bryan.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Either Bryan or Big Show is going to turn in the tag match. So obvious.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Ughh a tag match. I cringed


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*



Pasab said:


> Bryan vs. Ziggler is in process. During the match, Jack Swagger came to ringside. The Big Show was out a little later to even the odds. Teddy Long comes out as Show attempted to chokeslam Swagger. Long turns the match into a *tag match *with Swagger and Ziggler facing Show and Bryan.


Fucking Teddy Long. LOL.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*



Pasab said:


> Bryan vs. Ziggler is in process. During the match, Jack Swagger came to ringside. The Big Show was out a little later to even the odds. Teddy Long comes out as Show attempted to chokeslam Swagger. Long turns the match into a tag match with Swagger and Ziggler facing Show and Bryan.


He couldn't resist, could he? :lmao


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*



CaptainObvious said:


> Either Bryan or Big Show is going to turn in the tag match. So obvious.


I think your name is appropriate for this situation.


BIG SHOW is going to turn. It's so damn........OBVIOUS.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

FUCKING STUPID! Every damn week a tag match!!


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Tedd Long made a tag team match!!!!!!!!:lmao


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Someone replace Teddy Long immediately.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

A tag match. Phht, well, no need to watch it now.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Daniel Bryan and Big Show defeated Dolph Ziggler and Jack Swagger and Swagger submitted to the LeBell Lock. Bryan celebrated after the match as Big Show looked on.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Fuck off Swagger. Boring bastard.

At least Ziggler didn't submit or be pinned but still, loses again.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Gay. He just trolled everyone that was looking forward to that match.


----------



## Christiangotcrewed (May 4, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Were gonna have ourselves a tag team match playa holla, holla, holla


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*










That is all.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*



Chicago Warrior said:


> Someone replace Teddy Long immediately.


You do know that Teddy Long doesn't actually book the matches, right?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Rubbish show. Wish Christian hurry up and return soon.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

I would have preferred Randy Orton and Daniel Bryan vs Wade Barret and Dolph Ziggler TBH.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Three wins in a row, this may be DB's longest win streak in a long time. That's sad.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

I'll watch for Barrett and Orton.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*



JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> You do know that Teddy Long doesn't actually book the matches, right?


Shut up and stop breaking kayfabe.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*



mr cricket said:


> Rubbish show. Wish Christian hurry up and return soon.


Christian is missed.

What is up with 4 matches total? Even Raw tends to do at least 5.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*



JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> You do know that Teddy Long doesn't actually book the matches, right?


Captain Obvious lol, but I am just sick of Teddy Long in general.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

wwe trolled us all, and I was really looking forward to Bryan/Ziggler too


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

All the faces won. In before a heels riot next week.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*



Pasab said:


> Bryan celebrated after the match as Big Show looked on.


Looked on? Odd way to end it.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Big Show is charging up his punch, it will be full next week and Daniel Bryan's face is the target


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Good. Glad he made that boring piece of shit Swagger tap.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

I hope Bryan turns heel. It will make his character much more interesting.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*



Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> Good. Glad he made that boring piece of shit Swagger tap.


This.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Dark Match: Randy Orton def. Daniel Bryan for the WHC title



...........................................................


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*



Carcass said:


> Three wins in a row, this may be DB's longest win streak in a long time. That's sad.


No, the fact that he's been in more matches in the last 3 days than The Rock has in the past 7 years is what's sad. 

But I digress...


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

I wonder how long before the SuperBryan stuff starts?


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

I'm glad they're doing the slow burn thing with Bryan/Show. Hopefully they don't blow their wad with it too fast like they did with the Christian heel turn. Not that anyone has to turn heel. One of the good things about the angle is that at this point there's a lot of different ways to go with it. Bryan turning, Show turning, or neither are all possibilities.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

HOLLA HOLLA TAG TEAM MATCH. HOLLA.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*



SarcasmoBlaster said:


> I'm glad they're doing the slow burn thing with Bryan/Show. Hopefully they don't blow their wad with it too fast like they did with the Christian heel turn. Not that anyone has to turn heel. One of the good things about the angle is that at this point there's a lot of different ways to go with it. Bryan turning, Show turning, or neither are all possibilities.


Christian's turn would have been great if they knew what to do with it. He became a jobber after he turned and in a worse position than when he was a face. It was terrible planning.

Slow burning is good, but they need to figure out how to set up this turn to have it stick. One of Bryan/Big Show will turn. Whichever one needs to have their programs set up so when they turn, they have something to go to.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*



Pasab said:


> All the faces won. In before a heels riot next week.


It's airing on Dec 23rd, 2 days before xmas. They have gone for a feel good show.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

They could be doing so much better with Swagger, just like in the beginning of his feud with Ziggles, had so much promise. The show seems meh beyond belief. I will probably only watch because Swagger was in the ME and it must have been a good match.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

So Bryan beat Christians first Title reign, phew. On to the next week, I will be surprised if Bryan holds it till Royal Rumble or EC .


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> It's airing on Dec 23rd, 2 days before xmas. They have gone for a feel good show.


Smackdown is low on heels with Henry/Christian out. They are running on basically two heels Barrett/Rhodes. When those two lose or aren't in action, the other Smackdown heels are jobbers or on Superstars. They aren't likely to win on Smackdown.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Three times in three weeks that Dolph is in the Smackdown main event.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

I can see Big Show/Christian forming a tag team once Christian returns and Show turns heel (they can really relate to each other, ya know?). They could probably produce some decent promos lol


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

A TAG TEAM MATCH!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*



el dandy said:


> I can see Big Show/Christian forming a tag team once Christian returns and Show turns heel (they can really relate to each other, ya know?). They could probably produce some decent promos lol


I've written before that Christian really needs to get into the tag team division if they want to rebuild it, and Big Show is a good choice because as you said, they have a shared experience in kayfabe.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

show is so turning heel


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*



Carcass said:


> I wonder how long before the SuperBryan stuff starts?


Yes, winning matches make him SuperBryan. You haven't even seen the match to see if he no sells to earn the Super prefix. Keep hating.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Big Show is at a point of his career where he will be cheered no matter what.

If he turns, then it will flop like Christian's heel turn, because these guys are too respected to be booed.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Yes, winning matches make him SuperBryan. You haven't even seen the match to see if he no sells to earn the Super prefix. Keep hating.


I mean when it's gonna start on here. Anytime a face gets pushed and starts winning alot, people start bitching about it, like when Punk was going over people after his shoot, Sheamus recently, etc.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Babyface after babyface victories over the heels this is why we need to bring back jobber matches


----------



## Y² (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

No new WHC, nobody else glad as fuck about that?


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

"I finally won the World Heavyweight Championship after nine long years of having a drought from the World Championship only to have Daniel Bryan rip it away from me two minutes later. I deserve, ONE MORE MATCH for the World Heavyweight Championship!"

Yep, I can totally see it now.


----------



## Flik (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*



Y² said:


> No new WHC, nobody else glad as fuck about that?


I know I am 
More 25 days and he will surpass Jeff Hardy and Shawn Michaels, and more 614 he will surpass Triple H :mark: (lol what?)


----------



## snuggiedawg (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Daniel Bryan being world champion is a bigger joke than a highschool basket ball team beating the lakers


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Now hold on, there's something wrong with this main event. Let's make it a tag team match, playas!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

At least now that Bryan has the belt he is being booked to look stronger. That's two former world champions he's made tap out with the Lebelle Lock now.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Lol tag team match


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Would of preferred to just see Ziggler/Bryan, we all know they can put on classics. Interesting though, if Ziggler/Punk aren't going to feud for the WWE title, I'd love to see a Ziggler/Bryan feud ultimately ending with a match between the two at Wrestlemania with Punk/Jericho.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Dang it, Teddy! Why did you suddenly get the urge to start making tag matches again THIS week of all weeks???
Byran vs. Ziggler would be insanely awesome! I hope they feud soon at some point! Those would be non stop 5 star matches!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's a dark match, who cares? Nobody sees it except the local people in the arena that night, and FCW guys never beat the official WWE talent.
> 
> Dean's career is going to obliterate Dibiase's, no worries. I mean, that's not exactly hard. Pretty much all you have to do to have a better career than Dibiase is show up, but nevertheless, he's going to be fine. He cuts a better promo than most of the roster can, that alone gives him a big edge.


You like him, thus his career is doomed.



Pasab said:


> *Hunico defeated Ezekiel Jackson.


:lmao


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

How far Zeke has fallen to lose to Hunico. 


I think Zeke's downfall is the FACT that he's got the Mic skills of John Morrison. :lmao


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Thanks for screwing up a potential TV MOTY Teddy.

This is where the "Straight Up Tag Team Match" alarm from Smart Wrestling Fan would go.

Anyway, this show looks pretty entertaining. I like the entire booking direction of the WWE right now (outside of the Diva's division). The more mic time for Barrett, the better.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Bryan gets the win again eh?

*In Before the Super Bryan claims*


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Damn Daniel Bryan booked stronger than Christian wat da hells up with that??? N I almost feel sorry for Zeke, but then again who gives a shit anyway.

Hmmm Big Show staring at D Bryan again = ???


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Teddy Strikes again with his tag team matches


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

This is definately SmackDown's go-home show for the holidays. The babyfaces win all the matches, and the crowd goes home happy.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Thank goodness The Tung made an appearance, he and Aksana would make a great power couple. Maybe Teddy and Johnny can go on Bitch Swap and make it happen?


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Anybody else think Aksana in backstage segments with Teddy Long and Rosa Mendes being a valet for Primo and Epico...is alot more entertaining that seeing Kelly Kelly, Eve Torres, and Alicia Fox squash Beth Phoenix and Natalya in less than a minute.

Hard to believe, but this week's spoilers don't lie. The two most irrelevant Divas on the main-roster just took over SmackDown.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*



Amsterdam said:


> This is definately SmackDown's go-home show for the holidays. The babyfaces win all the matches, and the crowd goes home happy.


Which raises the question of why we had to endure this shit weeks ago:


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*



Adramelech said:


> Which raises the question of why we had to endure this shit weeks ago:


It wasn't a bad show, but good question. :hmm:


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

Rosa Mendes gets too much air time. It's not like Primo and Epico can't wrestle! Stop cutting away from their matches!


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*



starship.paint said:


> Rosa Mendes gets too much air time. It's not like Primo and Epico can't wrestle! Stop cutting away from their matches!


You understimate how much Michael Hayes likes getting his dick sucked.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

VINTAGE TEDDY LONG


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*



> Bryan vs. Ziggler is in process. During the match, Jack Swagger came to ringside. The Big Show was out a little later to even the odds. Teddy Long comes out as Show attempted to chokeslam Swagger. Long turns the match into a tag match with Swagger and Ziggler facing Show and Bryan.





Lil'Jimmy said:


> VINTAGE TEDDY LONG


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*

And it never gets old...


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Wonder where AJ's been lately? Haven't seen her on SmackDown since the holiday special. 

Not that it's a bad thing.


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 7, 2008)

Being at SmackDown was awesome. Sorry for the shoddy camera work people. Funny thing is where I was sitting the view (eyes to ring)was much better that what the camera shows. The Coliseum isn't a very big arena so even if you have crappy seats you can still see the action pretty well. The dialogue between Show and Henry was awesome and shows why I like Henry so much. He's the heel you love to hate. My fiance instantly started hating Wade Barrett in true "mark" fashion. It was adorable seeing that, considering this was her first live event and she rarely watches wrestling. My best friend also tagged along and we both were tripping out at the "We're PG now, everybody loves us" propaganda video played between Superstars and SmackDown.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

A tag match main event on Smackdown? What is this impossible madness!?


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks to the amateur videos, we can see that Ziggler vs Bryan last 10 minutes before Teddy Long transformed it in a tag team match.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

We can really blame Teddy, Johnny Ace has been making Tag Team main event matches for a while now.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

:lmao
teddy long strikes again (well he has had his time now without making tag matches XD

well seems like the one who is turning heel is show
kinda reminds me of Christian/Orton Situation.....

Bryan vs Ziggler is a win and i hope that they have lot of interaction 

could be a good show and oh yeah 
bryan is STILL Champion
hope that they at least build him up NOW


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Teddy Long tag matches never get old.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

> Otunga said that the match is not happening because Henry is not cleared to wrestler, per the orders of John Laurinaitis.


I thought he was the RAW GM. What does he have to do with _Smackdown_? He's not the COO.

And people thought WCW 2000 was illogical. Geez.


----------



## Off-The-Ropes (Aug 11, 2011)

4 matches? jokeeeeee.

Gabriel v Slater for SD, maybe a make-up after the match? Something, just a new SD angle!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Marv95 said:


> I thought he was the RAW GM. What does he have to do with _Smackdown_? He's not the COO.
> 
> And people thought WCW 2000 was illogical. Geez.


True, he is the Raw GM. The WWE is losing it.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

Is it me or Bryan got boo'd on the 3rd video?lmfao.
Lets see where this goes,i hope it all goes in the favor of DBryan.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Teddy Long and his fuckin' tag team matches! LOL, as many times as it happens it never gets old.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

John Laurinitis is the Interim GM of Raw, yes, but he is always the Vice President of Talent Relations, which means he is in charge of all talent's well-being whther it be on Raw or SD, so Johnny Ace saying Henry couldn;t compete due to medical restrictions actually does make sense kayfaybe wise.

And :lmao at another TAG MATCH PLAYAS!!!


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 7, 2008)

PoisonMouse said:


>



That picture is just full of WIN! Thanks for my start of the day laugh! :lmao

EDIT and @ urca: Yes Bryan DID get booed which was surprising to me when that happened. I have to say that the crowd was really good last night. There was a TON of support for Ryder. Hell,even Ezekiel Jackson got huge pop and that was a huge surprise to me. As my trio was leaving the coliseum one guy was fussing about how Raw tapings have more star power but I think SD tapings are a lot more fun.

I was surprised to see so many under/low card people that I kinda sorta liked but thought they were future endeavored. Yoshi Tatsu has become "Japanese Rey Mysterio" but his oufit kicks ass. My best friend and I were surprised that so many of these low card people have actual theme songs and not instrumentals or MIDIs like in the old days. IE Ziggler, his songs started as a instrumental then, WWE vocalized, multiple versions of the WWE vocals and finally the current one with Downstait. Ziggler's song shows the evolution of a character in the WWE.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

Pasab said:


> Thanks to the amateur videos, we can see that Ziggler vs Bryan last 10 minutes before Teddy Long transformed it in a tag team match.


Sounds like a great place to put 6 minutes of commercials.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Why hasn't Eric Young gone to Smackdown yet? I thought he loves tag teaming?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Zack Ryder defeated Cody Rhodes

:no:


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*



TaylorFitz said:


> At least now that Bryan has the belt he is being booked to look stronger. That's two former world champions he's made tap out with the Lebelle Lock now.


Technically, he's beaten 3 former world champs in a row.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

While I'm disappointed to see Ryder beat Rhodes I guess you can't win them all. I'm a bit more ticked off that they're giving away this match on free TV, in the opening match! You'd think the Intercontinental Champion vs United States Champion would get a bit of advertising. Oh well.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*



Dragonballfan said:


> *Damn Daniel Bryan booked stronger than Christian wat da hells up with that???* N I almost feel sorry for Zeke, but then again who gives a shit anyway.
> 
> Hmmm Big Show staring at D Bryan again = ???


Daniel Bryan is a face champion, Christian was a heel champion. All there is to it really, Bryan needs to look credible against heels, heel champions can cheat to win and lose without being made to look terrible because they can easily cheat to win the next time around.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*



Dragonballfan said:


> Damn Daniel Bryan booked stronger than Christian wat da hells up with that??? N I almost feel sorry for Zeke, but then again who gives a shit anyway.
> 
> Hmmm Big Show staring at D Bryan again = ???


To be fair, Heel Christian has beaten Sin Cara, John Morrison, Big Zeke, and DB himself cleanly and on the night he turned heel, he beat Mark Henry cleanly in under four minutes with the most unrealistic killswitch ever.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

When I saw the words amateur video I automatically thought of porn.... I need help


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

CC91 said:


> When I saw the words amateur video I automatically thought of porn.... I need help


Actually, what you need is More porn. There's nothing wrong with you.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> To be fair, Heel Christian has beaten Sin Cara, John Morrison, Big Zeke, and DB himself cleanly and on the night he turned heel, he beat Mark Henry cleanly in under four minutes with the most unrealistic killswitch ever.


Hmmm I forgot that he had won all those matches during his title run, maybe because the main focus was him bitching for them putting him in a no holds barred match at SummerSlam but whatever.

Whats the over under on Big Show's heel turn??? I'd say it happens on the first Raw of 2012


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*



Amsterdam said:


> You understimate how much Michael Hayes likes getting his dick sucked.


*wonders if Rosa would turn lesbian for me*


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

There's some Bryan/Ambrose footage on Youtube:


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

We need Ambrose on TV right now.


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> There's some Bryan/Ambrose footage on Youtube:


Did I just hear "USA" chants... 

Also why does the reaction people get seems louder on house shows?

Anyways great showing as always by Ambrose.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Watching Smackdown now, the crowd has been getting behind Bryan surprisingly well. His loud entrance may probably have piped in but through out his match with Ziggler, there were loud 'Let's Go Bryan' chants.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Why the fuck wasn't Ted DiBiase on Smackdown


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

steamed hams said:


> Why the fuck wasn't Ted DiBiase on Smackdown


Because the Raw guys got the spot that guys like him and Jinder usually take up.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Stupid half assed brand split. Surely the brands are either separate or they're not.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

steamed hams said:


> Why the fuck wasn't Ted DiBiase on Smackdown


The Miz needed twice as much spotlight this week.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

steamed hams said:


> Stupid half assed brand split. Surely the brands are either separate or they're not.


Kinda off topic, but you username, does that come from upstate New York? Utica perhaps?


----------



## Draconique (Jun 28, 2011)

For fuck's sake. I was wondering why Jack Swagger came out in his wrestling gear during the main-event. Then it all came clear when Big Show followed. Looking at the clock, they had about 15 minutes of TV time left, so I fucking guessed it:

ANOTHER TAG MATCH, TEDDY?


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

The backstage part of the brawl between Orton & Barrett was sweet.


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

Ooooof Big Zeke eats the pin from Hunico......tough break for an ex-IC champ. 
I was hoping they would have turned Bryan heel, but it looks like they might send Show off on a crazy big man spree of doom.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

when Big Show cuts a promo, it sounds like he's line-reading


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

"LOOK AT DAT CHARISMA!" Booker is hilarious


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Peep4Christian said:


> The backstage part of the brawl between Orton & Barrett was sweet.


I see creative have been watching Family Guy for ideas on how to stage fights


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Miz looked like shit, Sheamus beat him in about 3 minutes.

EDIT - OMG, Orton absolutely murdered Barrett. I know it was a holiday feel good show and the RKO on the car was fine but was there really any need for Orton to pour trash on him, just made him look like a sucker thats all.

Haha, I love how Cole called Dolph "one of the greats of all time"


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Ziggler/Bryan was predictably awesome. Fuck Teddy Long


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Miz Status:

[] Berried
[] Fucking Berried
[X] SUPER FUCKING BERRIED FELLA!


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Ziggler/Bryan could of easily been TV MOTY right there, and teddy had to go and ruin it didnt he... What was the need for it, only thing I can think of is they didnt want ziggler to eat the pin to regain his credibility..


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> OMG, Orton absolutely murdered Barrett. I know it was a holiday feel good show and the RKO on the car was fine but was there really any need for Orton to pour trash on him, just made him look like a sucker thats all.


fpalm

Barrett was owning Orton the entire feud its face booking 101 to do that...Sheamus keeps winning i dont hear people whine about that


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

My God, the commentary for Bryan was horrible: "He may not be the biggest, the strongest, the best-looking, the most charismatic but he is a good wrestler."

Oh way to build him up there, WWE....


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 23/12 SmackDown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's a dark match, who cares? Nobody sees it except the local people in the arena that night, and FCW guys never beat the official WWE talent.
> 
> Dean's career is going to obliterate Dibiase's, no worries. I mean, that's not exactly hard. *Pretty much all you have to do to have a better career than Dibiase is show up,* but nevertheless, he's going to be fine. He cuts a better promo than most of the roster can, that alone gives him a big edge.


I lol'd. 

Seriously, though, I can't wait for Dean Ambrose to make his proper WWE debut. I just hope they don't water him down too much. The guy is pure gold on the mic and is a really electrifying character. Hopefully they'll use him properly.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

chrispepper said:


> Ziggler/Bryan could of easily been TV MOTY right there, and teddy had to go and ruin it didnt he... What was the need for it, only thing I can think of is they didnt want ziggler to eat the pin to regain his credibility..


the way Bryan reversed that roll-up into a german suplex was just too good. So many great spots in that match.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

They need to stop doing tag matches as the main event... Bryan-Ziggler was going very well, and they had to fucking ruin it?

Bryan's deadlift german suplex = JIZZ


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

As much as that pissed me off, they shouldn't give away great matches like Bryan vs. Ziggler on TV. I'd rather they moved Dolph to Smackdown and had them feud over the World Title, then give them 20 minutes on PPV to put on a classic. I mean, these guys are the two best workers in the company today.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

loved the wade/orton segment
great match from ziggler and bryan till long came


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

Really good smackdown this week the opening segment was good and Bryan vs Ziggler match was awesome.Ryder vs Cody was good as well and i like it that they are still Continuing the Booker and Rhodes feud


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

That Chaos Theory that Bryan did to Ziggler was pretty awesome.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

I LOVE how SmackDown's writers barely tried to hide the sexual content of the Aksana / Theodore Long segment this week. Leave it up to the perverted genius of Michael Hayes to turn the idea of replacing Zack Ryder as Teddy's assistant into talking about sexual positions, masturbation, erectile dysfunction, ejaculation, handjobs, getting an erection, and losing an erection - all in the span of a minute.

It's obvious by now that Aksana's character is TV-14, and she is deliberately intended to entertain the adult fans only. WWE could never get away with this kind of maturity on Raw due to so many kids watching the show with their parents.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

I would def pay money to see Bryan/Ziggler for 20 minutes, both are stars


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

Carcass said:


> :lmao


lol fucking classic also that German suplex he done was sick


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Sheamus and Randy Orton squash Miz and Wade Barret on the same night.. That doesn't reek of Triple H or anything.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

yeah, we need a gif with DAT BOY D-Bryan's rolling German Suplex...


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> I LOVE how SmackDown's writers barely tried to hide the sexual content of the Aksana / Theodore Long segment this week. Leave it up to the perverted genius of Michael Hayes to turn the idea of replacing Zack Ryder as Teddy's assistant into talking about sexual positions, masturbation, erectile dysfunction, ejaculation, handjobs, getting an erection, and losing an erection - all in the span of a minute.
> 
> It's obvious by now that Aksana's character is TV-14, and she is deliberately intended to entertain the adult fans only. WWE could never get away with this kind of maturity on Raw due to so many kids watching the show with their parents.


This.
Its simply awesome.

And Bryan trolling Henry :lmao


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

fuck that chaos theory from bryan was gorgeous.....

Bryan vs ziggler was of course a great match, until you know teddy long happened.


----------



## @connor_devine94 (Oct 27, 2011)

PMSL at Santino, Teddy and Aksana


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Okay. Rock/Cena is happening at Wrestlemania. They're not worrying about buyrate. Let's just give Bryan/Ziggler 20-30 mins for the world title. Just make everyone happy.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Sheamus and Randy Orton squash Miz and Wade Barret on the same night.. That doesn't reek of Triple H or anything.


For god sake Orton has been losing 99% of the feud it makes sense Randy would get his revenge....its happened for years in pro wrestling


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> Okay. Rock/Cena is happening at Wrestlemania. They're not worrying about buyrate. Let's just give Bryan/Ziggler 20-30 mins for the world title. Just make everyone happy.


Best WM ever if they book it.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Ok here we go!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Henry!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

D-BRY!!!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

DAT BELT


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Bryan may not be the greatest on the mic but he is underrated. Good enough.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Danielson owned Henry, haha. I marked.

omg Rhodes/Ryder? This might be one heck of a Smackdown.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I like it. Good opening segment. Good to see Booker back on commentary.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Opening promo was great, way better then the one on Raw. DB dissing Henry was funny, and the Henry/Show back and forth was great.

"Yeah, I remember it, these people remember it, even the people behind dem cameras remember it, ALL 45 seconds of it" :lmao


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I liked both opening promos.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

This match should be quality. I'm pretty pumped.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

lol @ Bryan doing the dougie after he trolled Henry


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

HAYLEY AFICIONADO said:


> This match should be quality. I'm pretty pumped.


It's ok so far, looks like Booker and Rhodes are still gonna be going at it.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I knew they would. Makes sense. As long as this match gets some decent time, I'll be happy.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

LOL at that.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Come play Big Show's new variant of Whack A Weasel! Whack a Attorney!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I love Teddy Long.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Teddy Long Aksana seg. (Y) great ending to the Cody vs Ryder match.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

RYDER WINS. Works for me. Not like that loss hurts Rhodes one bit and it continues the program. Was a bit worried that Ryder would lose that and he had not business losing momentum like that.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I like this Smackdown so far.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

DAVID OTUNGA

:mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> I like this Smackdown so far.


Me too, yo. I was too harsh after reading the spoilers, need to give it a chance from now on, also..

Big Show is an asshole, LOL. DAT PUNCH.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't know why people don't like Teddy Long. I've always liked him.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Mike "The Miz" Mizanin.

Is he gonna randomly wrestle Sheamus now?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hahaha I love The Miz!


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

I never really root for the heels, but i really am starting to like Ziggler more and more, that guy can give a great match, like somebody else here stated, give him a broom and he can still make a great match out of it. 

If that guy ever turns face again, he's gonna become bigger than he is now.

And FINALLY a good Smackdown for once!


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Did I hear that right? Miz is going to disrupt the show until he gets a match? That don't sound like something a heel would do. A heel would try to get out of a match.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

So it's not a typical heel move. Big deal. 

BTW I CAN take Miz seriously as a main event heel.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm almost positive SHEAMUS is coming out now.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Carcass said:


> :lmao


Looks like that was the straw that broke Henry as a solitary tear rolled down his check.

Can't really see it on the youtube video though


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

chr1st0 said:


> Looks like that was the straw that broke Henry as a solitary tear rolled down his check.
> 
> Can't really see it on the youtube video though


Peace? SIKE! :flip


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Miz vs. Sheamus. Awesome!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

eww, what is that in Miz's ear? It looks like smeared poo


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm a freaking genius.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

HAYLEY AFICIONADO said:


> I'm a freaking genius.


WWE's predictability will do that for somebody.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Celtic Warrior > Great White


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> WWE's predictability will do that for somebody.


Nah...*I know right?*

Hmm, Sheamus won clean. I was expecting Miz to walk out or something.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Wade Barrett promo, yay. 

Fun show so far.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

wait, wait, serious question

Is Wade's finisher called "Wasteland" or "Wadeslam"?

I swear I always thought it was called Wasteland... was it _ever_ called that?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Wasteland.

:lmao at those two guys staring at their brawl.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Buried.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah, that was awful.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

This has been a pretty good Smackdown, and I normally don't watch it. But man, the piped crowd is sounding so stupid after the 10th time you hear it. It sounds like a vacuum, and it is really making me not want to watch lol


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It's always annoying. I ignore it though. Have to.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I like Kofi Kingston. One of the few; but I like him.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I was pulling for Primo in that one. Never thought I'd ever say those words.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

still can't get over how epic that chaos theory was


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Great match here.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I love Teddy long!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Ugh teddy.. why!


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 19, 2011)

YO PLAYA, TAG TEAM MATCH TIME


----------



## plibb (Nov 14, 2008)

What a great match this was. Why Teddy?? So annoying, I swear he is just trolling everyone.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

So i was right creative DO watch Family Guy for ideas on fights...saw the Orton/Wade battle and it reminded me of the Peter Griffin/chicken fight lol...and seriously Randy who the fuck uses a WATER HOSE during a heated brawl with a guy thats pssed you off repeatedly the last few weeks?

Randy using a water hose is such a Family Guy thing, sure Seth isnt secretly on the creative team?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Well that awesome match sure had a bogus end.

Wonder how the Danielson/Show program will develop in this tag match now. I hope Danielson doesn't "accidentally" get punched in the face.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

GET HIS ASS!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

So far so good with Daniel Bryan as champ. One good week of strong booking.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Change the theme please otherwise good Main event.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Glad they're starting to book Daniel Bryan strongly. That was a great match, even when Teddy Long turned it into a Tag Team Match.

The crowd may not pop a whole lot for his entrance, but they definitely reacted positively to the Lebell Lock!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Right on. Ryder & Danielson both got to keep their momentum for the whole week. I can dig it.

I love how guys are throwing their hats in the World Championship scene right now. It still might end up being Show vs Danielson, but maybe Wade or Orton will work their way in too. 

Only thing I didn't enjoy about tonight was the Orton/Wade brawl turning into Wade getting owned. Shouldn't Wade have just bragged about destroying Orton then it end right there? Let him bask in the glory of destroying him on RAW, then move onto Orton gunning for revenge next week.

EDIT ~ Yeah the crowd always does that, haha. Not much via entrance, but in the matches they go nuts for him. It's still a reaction. One that I would say is greater too.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Sunday becomes World Champ... Monday makes Alberto Del Rio tap out... Friday makes Jack Swagger tap out.. solid week for the World Champ.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Quality SD right there, ME was ace DB and Dolph pulled out something great for a tv match, and the added tag match (Long's special) was a bonus. That corner spot by Dolph was crazy, and the rolling German suplex, don't know what it was that DB did there, but I marked. 

Miz was booked great for Sheamus, looked good in the ring, less crappy expression and actually got a 2 count on Sheamus. 

I enjoyed the show.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The chaos theory was new for Danielson. I'd love to see him bust that out more often.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

HAYLEY AFICIONADO said:


> The chaos theory was new for Danielson. I'd love to see him bust that out more often.


Yes, it was. I laughed when Doug Williams said on Twitter that he was gonna bust out with Cattle Mutilation on Impact!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Yes, it was. I laughed when Doug Williams said on Twitter that he was gonna bust out with Cattle Mutilation on Impact!


Oh man. haha.

Now I wished I could see them duke it out. Would OWN.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL, I did think of Doug when he did it, sick move.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Of course. That's Mr. Williams calling card.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Wade and Miz looked like slags, Ziggler on the losing team yet again, not a great show for me, at least Sheamus and Ryder looked good.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Sheamus and Randy Orton squash Miz and Wade Barret on the same night.. That doesn't reek of Triple H or anything.


Whatever happens to heels on WWE programming between the end of TLC and New Year's Day dosen't amount to a hill of beans. They're basically televised house shows to send the fans home happy for Christmas.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The Orton/Wade brawl was pretty bad though. It ended up leaving Wade looking like a chump.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Which is what they want, sadly, because they're doing the same thing they did with his Nexus push, scraping it at its peak and sending him back to being a midcarder.

Leave it to Vince McMahon to screw an Englishman out of a push.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Tossed in with the rumors that Vince wants Punk to lose the belt all because ratings weren't "up to par" this Monday night. Got to love his asinine thinking like that. Really gonna help this business when they try to make a new star and then he panics only to reset things to the normal status quo that makes fans uninterested.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Punk isn't losing the belt, that's just a farcical rumor like most other things. They have nobody else to put it on.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

John Cena...no?


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Punk isn't losing the belt, that's just a farcical rumor like most other things. They have nobody else to put it on.


Really? Pyro think's there's nobody else to put the title on? Really?










Really Miz, that's what he thinks. MY TIME IS NOW! AGAIN!










Diez iz some kind of joke, right?










Hi, I'm Dolph Ziggler...


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Unless the plan is to make Sheamus win the Rumble they need to do something with him quickly.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Jerichoholic1 said:


> Unless the plan is to make Sheamus win the Rumble they need to do something with him quickly.


Well he did squash Miz, I am guessing Sheamus is winning the rumble.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It's not too far of a guess. The guy is unstoppable right now. Winning the Rumble would be the program he desperately needs.


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

HAYLEY AFICIONADO said:


> It's not too far of a guess.* The guy is unstoppable right now. Winning the Rumble would be the program he desperately needs*.


Agreed.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Amsterdam said:


> Really? Pyro think's there's nobody else to put the title on? Really?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Miz isn't a draw, Cena has a feud with Rock that can't involve the title, and a current feud with Kane where the title would be completely secondary and forgotten, and Del Rio and Ziggler are the most unover people on the entire roster. You want the ratings to go down even MORE? By all means, give them the title.

This is supposedly a ratings issue, so yes, they have no one to replace Punk. 3 guys who can't draw a penny, and John Cena who is involved in 2 programs where the belt serves no purpose.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Miz isn't a draw, Cena has a feud with Rock that can't involve the title, and a current feud with Kane where the title would be completely secondary and forgotten, and Del Rio and Ziggler are the most unover people on the entire roster. You want the ratings to go down even MORE? By all means, give them the title.
> 
> This is supposedly a ratings issue, so yes, they have no one to replace Punk. 3 guys who can't draw a penny, and John Cena who is involved in 2 programs where the belt serves no purpose.












to










Problem Solved.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Mark Henry will never be champion again, it was a-thanks-for-your-15-long-jobbing-years pre-retirement present.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao
actually this


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Really good show, much better then Raw was.

They need to stop making there heels look like shit though. I understand that it's Christmas and they want to keep everybody jolly but this can have long term effects, last year they had Cena destroy Nexus to keep everybody happy and it ended up ruining Wade completely. Hopefully it's brought to an end soon


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Mark Henry is injured though. And while I don't give a damn about "ratings/draws", I'm almost certain more people would pay or tune in to see Punk as champ over a monster heel in Mark Henry.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Christ, Wade has been owning Orton for weeks, and Orton gets to beat up Wade ONCE and people are fucking bitching and whining

Newsflash people this is how faces and heels interact its happened for YEARS stop fucking complaining and be glad Wade is being given this program with a big name like Orton, he could easily be stuck jobbing to Primo on Superstars


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Wouldn't have hurt to let Wade ride the momentum of the RAW beatdown for a week though. Not jumping the gun like Pyro, but it didn't do Wade any favors. He's the one that needs to leave the program smelling like a rose. Orton's established enough to lose, move on the next week and still be huge.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Wade got ambushed ONCE for fuck sake thats not gonna ruin his career...i swear some here whine for the sake of whining


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Wade got beaten up backstage. His career is over. Might as well release him so he can start his TNA career.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Simply Flawless said:


> Christ, Wade has been owning Orton for weeks, and Orton gets to beat up Wade ONCE and people are fucking bitching and whining
> 
> Newsflash people this is how faces and heels interact its happened for YEARS stop fucking complaining and be glad Wade is being given this program with a big name like Orton, he could easily be stuck jobbing to Primo on Superstars


He didn't "beat him up". They might as well have had Orton slit his throat and rape the corpse, what they did isn't far off.

And Orton won the TLC match on Sunday, so it wasn't once at all. Furthermore, there's no reason whatsoever to be "glad" he has this program. Until he's a world champion, whether he's facing Orton or Primo, he amounts to the same thing, nothing.

And stop rolling your eyes for fucks sake.  If Orton was in Barrett's position and Barrett was in Orton's position you'd be pissed too, and don't lie and say you wouldn't. Actually, come to think of it, if Orton was in Barrett's position he wouldn't have fans, so scratch that.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Simply Flawless said:


> Wade got ambushed ONCE for fuck sake thats not gonna ruin his career...i swear some here whine for the sake of whining


Nah, what I said was factual. Apparently being a fan of Orton is the only reason this annoys you. I like Randy. Have for years. Get over it and enough of the smiley already.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Christ, Wade has been owning Orton for weeks, and Orton gets to beat up Wade ONCE and people are fucking bitching and whining
> 
> Newsflash people this is how faces and heels interact its happened for YEARS stop fucking complaining and be glad Wade is being given this program with a big name like Orton, he could easily be stuck jobbing to Primo on Superstars


So you're saying if Wade beat Orton lifeless, gave him a wasteland on a car and then dumped trash on him with a big grin on his face in an incredibly one sided exchange it wouldn't irritate you at all?

Take into account that Orton is actually already an established star and Wade Barrett isn't.

I'm not saying Barrett is buried but what happened on Smackdown hurt him badly.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

I think the Miz was buried more than Barret was. Orton beating down Barrett was just the next chapter in their continuing feud. The Miz is supposed to be the #1 heel in the company (maybe #1B slightly behind Henry), goes to the B show (even though SmackDown is usually better than RAW) and is beaten in 5-6 minutes by Sheamus (a big name to be fair). Barrett and Orton's feud will continue, but the Miz will likely not get another shot at Sheamus.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Miz was used to help show how unstoppable Sheamus is right now. It got him over that much more than say if he squashed someone useless like Jinder Mahal. Plus, Miz is floating around himself. Wade has a program. If one had to take a more devastating defeat or assault that night, Miz would have been the best bet. He can get right back on his feet come Monday.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

HAYLEY AFICIONADO said:


> Miz was used to help show how unstoppable Sheamus is right now. It got him over that much more than say if he squashed someone useless like Jinder Mahal. Plus, Miz is floating around himself. Wade has a program. If one had to take a more devastating defeat or assault that night, Miz would have been the best bet. He can get right back on his feet come Monday.


Miz was the perfect choice to get squash match opponent. The guy is incapable of being buried, and will be back in the WWE title picture by Elimination Chamber anyway.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Exactly. It's already forgotten in terms of him getting a loss on Smackdown. It was to help Sheamus and it did. End of.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't have a problem with Sheamus winning. I just thought the match should have gone a bit longer (at least 10+ minutes) so as to make both guys look good.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Daniel Bryan's Chaos Theory was BOSS


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Sheamus always winning is getting mighty tiresome, its a reason why Cena is hated


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I thought people hate Cena because his personality is stale...


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

My thoughts on the Barrett/Orton situation is this...

... they should've ended the feud at TLC. Barrett looked strong throughout the feud and had two really good wins over Orton, only losing in a tables match which never takes away credibility. They continued it and while Barrett looked good on Raw, he shouldn't have gotten the beatdown he got... ever. Orton could come out on top in the feud (and he would've with what I said before in that it should've ended at TLC), but that doesn't mean Barrett should get beat down badly with little to no offense in.

The only way this works is if they say this awoke something in Barrett and Barrett really just beats the living hell out of Orton... not just by doing what he did to Orton on Raw, but taking it even further than that like Orton took it Barrett on SD. It can be an attack from behind backstage similar to what Sheamus did to HHH at Backlash/Extreme Rules(?) 2010, but really they need to bring out the killer in Wade Barrett. He's got a very nice build where he could be in a role similar to Henry... though not quite as dominant or powerful, but just as destructive in his quest to the World Title.

Because anyone can cause the same amount of destruction as someone else. Whether it's Godzilla knocking down the statue of liberty due to his size and force, or some regular guy planting bombs in it and then blowing it to smithereens, it's two different methods, but the same result and amount of destruction. That's what I mean in the Barrett/Henry comparison.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

HAYLEY AFICIONADO said:


> I thought people hate Cena because his personality is stale...


John Cena is hated for both his Seasame Street personality and his Hulk Hogan style of wrestling - which consists of getting beaten down for 10 minutes, and then suddenly jumping up and winning the match.

Sheamus, on the other hand, is the ginger equivalent of Bill Goldberg. Arrive. Yell. Kick some ass. Yell again. Leave.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I haven't seen much rants on his in ring work as of late. Only figured it was his persona that rubs people the wrong way. I love when people claim he can't wrestle though. Hogan being booked that way fit him overall. Cena...not so much. The guy can actually work. It's just they gave him that style for about half of his matches, or more sometimes, and it can be off putting. Clearly in the aspect of predictability. That's bookings fault. Not Cena's.

Sheamus compared to Goldberg. That actually fits. Really well. He's destroying EVERYONE. I'm fine with it. It has to lead to a push. No way he's gonna float around doing this for it not to.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Except, unlike Goldberg, Sheamus isn't intense or intimidating because he looks like Bozo the clown's brother.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

While I don't agree, I had a good laugh. 

Also another thing that separates them: Sheamus has loads more talent in the ring. That helps.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The thing with Goldberg, is as far as I know, he started as that unbeatable face who just went through everything and everyone.

I can't forget Sheamus' heel run, him running faster than Sonic from the Nexus that time backstage (which is more for lols, but still), and the burial he had beginning-mid year. He does the whole face thing well, but it kinda feels like it's a bit late. Had he come in as this indestructible face, then maybe I could buy it a bit more. I know WWE wants us to forget anything that happened more than 3 months ago (Swagger telling Henry recently he's never beaten Big Show is proof of this), but I can't forget it unless it's a complete repackaging of character... which isn't the case, nor does it need to be the case anyway. Sheamus is one of the more over guys on the roster.

That being said, all around talent wise he's plenty better than Goldberg.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Don't agree with what? He looks like a clown, which he does, or he's not intense? Because as far as that goes, yeah, they play up this stupid "Irish temper" gimmick, but it's fake, contrived intensity. I can tell it's not real. It's the difference between Cody Rhodes and Jon Moxley. Rhodes looks like he's PLAYING crazy and Moxley looks like he IS crazy. That's what Sheamus is doing. He's playing Goldberg but it doesn't work because he can't pull it off.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

I don't know if Sheamus is doing it because his character or that's just his style because he really can't sell worth a shit. He allows his opponent to get a lot of strikes and overall offense on him but he just doesn't sell it. He kicks out at the one count more than anybody I've ever seen. Most of his matches are squash matches and he makes himself look good but doesn't seem to give a damn how his opponent looks. Wrestling in the ring is a team game in which you are trying to put on the best show possibile for the audience working as a team to do it. Sheamus hasn't been working with anybody lately and is just doing his own thing, destroying people and not selling ANYTHING. There hasn't really been a time watching him and I say to myself 'ok this guy looks like he's in trouble'.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Don't agree with what? He looks like a clown, which he does, or he's not intense? Because as far as that goes, yeah, they play up this stupid "Irish temper" gimmick, but it's fake, contrived intensity. I can tell it's not real. It's the difference between Cody Rhodes and Jon Moxley. Rhodes looks like he's PLAYING crazy and Moxley looks like he IS crazy. That's what Sheamus is doing. He's playing Goldberg but it doesn't work because he can't pull it off.


Spiky orange hair makes one a clown? I don't think so.



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> I don't know if Sheamus is doing it because his character or that's just his style because he really can't sell worth a shit. He allows his opponent to get a lot of strikes and overall offense on him but he just doesn't sell it. He kicks out at the one count more than anybody I've ever seen. Most of his matches are squash matches and he makes himself look good but doesn't seem to give a damn how his opponent looks. Wrestling in the ring is a team game in which you are trying to put on the best show possibile for the audience working as a team to do it. Sheamus hasn't been working with anybody lately and is just doing his own thing, destroying people and not selling ANYTHING. There hasn't really been a time watching him and I say to myself 'ok this guy looks like he's in trouble'.


It's obviously just the gimmick...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No, spiky orange hair mixed with Joker's skin tone makes one a clown.

Honestly, I've tried, but there's no way I'm ever taking him seriously. He could get to fucking Undertaker's level and I still won't take him seriously. Every time I look at him it just destroys any possible way I could view him as a threat. He's too fucking cartoony, this isn't 1980.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

You make sound as if his gimmick was to be pale. That's what he looks like. If anything, I'm glad I don't have to see another tanned up drone like Orton or Triple H on my tv. He's different. That appeals to me personally. I latched towards the guy when I first started to check out FCW. His continued success during his career has only made me grow to take him more seriously. The burial via that fuckin idiot writer on RAW was bad, but he's long past it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I like different too, but I don't like different solely because it's different. There's good different and there's bad different. Dean Ambrose is good different, Sheamus is bad different, so is Zack Ryder for that matter. How am I supposed to take a walking cartoon seriously? Sure, he's a big guy, whatever, so are Kozlov, Jackson and 1000 other guys nobody takes seriously, and I know he has more charisma than they do but that's besides the point.

He looks like a character on the fucking Muppets. I WISH I was exagerating, but WWE even acknowledged it on television. A Muppet look alike is a 2 time WWE Champion. No wonder nobody watches this shit anymore.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Well in the end there really isn't no point to debate this with you. I'ev never once looked at him and found him to be cartoonish. All I saw was some big Irish dude. Plain and simple. The signs that insulted him for looking like Beaker made me chuckle. The reference on TV wasn't surprising either with them wanting to appeal some of the show to a younger audience too. What better way to keep a guy face than to do that? I see no harm in it. It's a different age. Cena has done FAR worse and I still take him seriously too. One mild comedy aspect isn't going to spoil anything for me. It's minor. It meant nothing. I've moved on.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

There's no reason why Sheamus has to be booked to constantly win its getting fucking tedious that he keeps beating guys that need the win more than he does...squashing doesnt help


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

HAYLEY AFICIONADO said:


> It's obviously just the gimmick...


WWE needs to tweak his gimmick if that's the case. He has no direction with his character at the moment so it's not like that's saving him from being unbearable in the ring.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Simply Flawless said:


> There's no reason why Sheamus has to be booked to constantly win its getting fucking tedious that he keeps beating guys that need the win more than he does...squashing doesnt help


But Orton can RKO a guy who isn't established on a car and dump trash on him and it's ok.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> But Orton can RKO a guy who isn't established on a car and dump trash on him and it's ok.


That situation is not even the same damn thing...Wade spent weeks owning Orton, he got his own back 2 times and thats hardly gonna destroy Wade's career. Sheamus has constantly won and that makes nobody come out looking good


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> That situation is not even the same damn thing...Wade spent weeks owning Orton, he got his own back 2 times and thats hardly gonna destroy Wade's career. Sheamus has constantly won and that makes nobody come out looking good


sheamus is squashing jobbers but yeah its horrible especially the kick out thing at 1

i am going to wait and see what happens to wade after that feud


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Lolwhut? Wade isnt established? That's a joke he's more than proved his worth, getting slapped around in a backstage brawl is NOT gonna ruin his goddamn career...can most of you at least wait to see what happens before writing the damn feud off?


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Lolwhut? Wade isnt established? That's a joke he's more than proved his worth, getting slapped around in a backstage brawl is NOT gonna ruin his goddamn career...can most of you at least wait to see what happens before writing the damn feud off?


you need to chill....


as for wade you see he had this huge push last year and then all of sudden he vanished and wasnt even on tv after summerslam
so you sure can understand that his marks (me included) are worried about the future cause it might be just something for randy so he has something to do till mania


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

#1Peep4ever said:


> you need to chill....
> 
> 
> as for wade you see he had this huge push last year and then all of sudden he vanished and wasnt even on tv after summerslam
> so you sure can understand that his marks (me included) are worried about the future cause it might be just something for randy so he has something to do till mania


As i keep saying people are ignoring the fact Wade getting beat down ONCE is not killing his fucking career. Wade had been dominant he lost twice i think its fair that Orton at least got SOME revenge


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Simply Flawless said:


> That situation is not even the same damn thing...Wade spent weeks owning Orton, he got his own back 2 times and thats hardly gonna destroy Wade's career. Sheamus has constantly won and that makes nobody come out looking good


Spent weeks owning Orton, and yet Orton owned him harder in a few minutes than he owned Orton for the last 2 months. What did Barrett do? Hit him from behind a couple of times and picked up some unclean, fluke wins. WOW, that really put him over. 



Simply Flawless said:


> Lolwhut? Wade isnt established? That's a joke he's more than proved his worth, getting slapped around in a backstage brawl is NOT gonna ruin his goddamn career...can most of you at least wait to see what happens before writing the damn feud off?


He's "proved his worth" but he's not established. He's not a world champion, his career has no merit. He needs to get to the top of the mountain, if Vince can get his head out of his ass for long enough.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

To be fair, the win at Survivor Series was clean, but I agree that the beatdown killed abit of the credibility they have trying to give Barrett.

Barrett vs. Orton on SD falls count anywhere should be good anyway, as long as they actually leave the ring side area. 

Hopefully Orton doesn't just squash him to end the fued like he did when he faced Rhodes in a falls count anywhere, this fued still has some mileage imo.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> He's "proved his worth" but he's not established. He's not a world champion, his career has no merit. He needs to get to the top of the mountain, if Vince can get his head out of his ass for long enough.


Mr Perfect and Roddy Puper werent world champs so by your insane logic their careers had no merit either


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Correct.



> To be fair, the win at Survivor Series was clean, but I agree that the beatdown killed abit of the credibility they have trying to give Barrett.


It may fall under the technical definition of clean, but it was NOT clean. It was clean the way CM Punk beating Cena at MITB was "clean".



> Barrett vs. Orton on SD falls count anywhere should be good anyway, as long as they actually leave the ring side area.
> 
> Hopefully Orton doesn't just squash him to end the fued like he did when he faced Rhodes in a falls count anywhere, this fued still has some mileage imo.


They're having a Falls Count Anywhere match on SmackDown? Ughh. Just reading it sounds like a burial. This is not ending well.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Meh Falls Count Anywhere 
I mean really just meh


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I won't jump the gun till I see it. I'll be looking forward to the match. Lets hope I'm not soured by the finish.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It may fall under the technical definition of clean, but it was NOT clean. It was clean the way CM Punk beating Cena at MITB was "clean".


I think it was clean...by today's heel standards. 

Other than Henry vs. Orton a few months back, I can't remember the last time a heel beat a babyface main-eventer completely by himself. WWE just dosen't have the balls when it comes to booking heels strongly anymore.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Simply Flawless said:


> Mr Perfect and Roddy Puper werent world champs so by your insane logic their careers had no merit either


I love how he said this statement is correct. Utterly ridiculous.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^not counting the random matches from Superstars or something. Which makes it even worse. Heels can win clean on the non-televised shows. But on TV & PPVs they have to cheat and or win via mild distraction.


----------

